

Show HN: gobbledygook – A browser add-on to tackle “password fatigue” - manzdagratiano
https://github.com/manzdagratiano/gobbledygook

======
manzdagratiano
Hi all,

I created an add-on for Firefox/Chrome to tackle the problem of password
fatigue across websites. It only requires the generation of an initial key,
and does not store either your password or the "proxy" password. Detailed
documentation about the internals (which also addresses some concerns about
how JavaScript Cryptography is used) is at:
[http://manzdagratiano.github.io/gobbledygook/](http://manzdagratiano.github.io/gobbledygook/)

I hope you find it useful! Please feel free to open issues on GitHub if you
see any gaping flaws in the design.

~~~
Immortalin
Love it, any chance for a native implementation?

~~~
manzdagratiano
Am working on the Android version at the moment, since not being able to log
in onto your phone would be mighty annoying :). There is a standalone Python
script in the repository which does exactly the same thing but without a UI. I
did not initially go with a native implementation due to usability concerns -
one will have to flip back and forth between the browser and the application
to use it; although, now that I think of it, something running perpetually in
the system tray would also fit the bill. I will definitely port it in the near
future!

